# Programme überwachen mit Webmin



## tim&struppi (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
es gibt doch die Möglichkeit, laufende Programme mit Webmin zu überwachen. Beendet sich dieses Programm, startet Webmin es erneut. Weiß jemand, wie und was ich da in Webmin eingeben muß ?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## nove (22. Mai 2004)

Webmin ist in erster Linie ein Admistrationstool und eher ungeeignet bis gar nicht fähig Systemprozesse zu Überwachen und diese Automatisiert zu steuern. 
versuchs mal mit der /etc/inittab


----------

